# S. galapagoensis?



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 27, 2006)

Is this a Scolopendra galapagoensis? 

it isnt my centipede, so I only have this picture.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 27, 2006)

It would help if we could have pics of the last segments and terminals too... It does look like one to me...

 phil.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 27, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> It would help if we could have pics of the last segments and terminals too... It does look like one to me...
> 
> phil.


If I get this centipede i'll get pictures of the last segments and terminals.


----------



## spinnekop (Jul 28, 2006)

Without seeing the last tergite and segments we can't really tell for sure.
S galapagoensis and viridicornis look very alike.
See this link....
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=67454
But anyway, i also think this is galapagoensis....


----------



## diKe (Jul 28, 2006)

spinnekop said:
			
		

> Without seeing the last tergite and segments we can't really tell for sure.
> S galapagoensis and viridicornis look very alike.
> See this link....
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=67454
> But anyway, i also think this is galapagoensis....


You think they look alike? 

In my opinion it is a Scolopendra galapagoensis. Nice Centipede!


----------



## Blackrose (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi

Is there a ring furrow?
If not than it also could be S.spec.China!

Greets
        Andi


----------



## danread (Jul 28, 2006)

Kevin_Davies said:
			
		

> If I get this centipede i'll get pictures of the last segments and terminals.


I'd try and get photos of the head and tail segments before buying, _S. viridicornis_ are usually a bit more expensive than _S. subspinipes_ "Chinese stripe leg".

Cheers,


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 28, 2006)

I did a search on this forum and found this thread

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=49605&highlight=galapagoensis

the picture I posted is in there, the posts suggest that it is a galapagoensis.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes it is a galapagoensis, but...Is this also a galapagoensis?







Why this colourform? Flash? or it is a normal color variation?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## diKe (Jul 28, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Yes it is a galapagoensis, but...Is this also a galapagoensis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is also Scolopendra galapagoensis. It only looks "newer" in coloration.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 28, 2006)

If you're buying it online, I'd be very aware of the seller's reputation.

The exact same picture was in the thread that was mentioned earlier.

<Edit> You were the one who mentioned the thread...I understand now.

I'd still be aware of the seller's reputation, though.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 28, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> If you're buying it online, I'd be very aware of the seller's reputation.
> 
> The exact same picture was in the thread that was mentioned earlier.


I was thinking that as well, if I do get this centipede, and some other centipedes from the seller (gigantea, robusta and alternans "barbados") they're collection only from S.Wales, so I can check them over before buying them.


----------



## Blackrose (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi

The difference between galapagoensis and viridicornis was shown in a very good threat by Steven a few weeks ago! Search for that!
When you buy the pede, check if it has a ring furrow! There are many S.spec.China Tiger pedes sold as galapagoensis or viridicornis at the moment!

Regards
          Andi


----------



## Steven (Jul 29, 2006)

Kevin_Davies said:
			
		

> and alternans "barbados"


got a picture of that one ?


			
				Blackrose said:
			
		

> There are many S.spec.China Tiger pedes sold as galapagoensis or viridicornis at the moment!


Can ya point out to some of those ads ?
i personally never seen Sc.viridicornis for sale anywhere :?
and i need more viridicornis for future breeding attemps


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 29, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> got a picture of that one ?


I have, I was sent this picture.


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 29, 2006)

That dont look like a galapagoensis to me...

Btw does anyone know where I can get true galapagoensis in Europe?


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 29, 2006)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> That dont look like a galapagoensis to me...
> 
> Btw does anyone know where I can get true galapagoensis in Europe?


The picture I was given has been used on this forum before, the following posts in a thread with the same picture I posted lead me to believe that it is galapagoensis.



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> since the pede of warry is most likely from the same import as mine.
> i'm quite sure it's _Scolopendra galapagoensis_





			
				SebastianH said:
			
		

> He Steven,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven (Jul 29, 2006)

@Kevin_Davies
that alternans looks more like the subspinipes that was sold last year as spec. barbados,... aprox at the same time Sc.galapagoensis were introduced in the European hobby (often sold back then as "Black robusta"  )


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 29, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> @Kevin_Davies
> that alternans looks more like the subspinipes that was sold last year as spec. barbados,... aprox at the same time Sc.galapagoensis were introduced in the European hobby (often sold back then as "Black robusta"  )


Thanks, I have a barbados subspinipes already, a small one around 7cm, I bought that as Scolopendra angulata.


----------



## Blackrose (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi


			
				Steven said:
			
		

> Can ya point out to some of those ads ?
> i personally never seen Sc.viridicornis for sale anywhere :?
> and i need more viridicornis for future breeding attemps


There are many dealers that sell China tiger pedes as galapagoensis or viridicornis!
There was a threat named "DEALERS" with many Email adresses. Random 10 of those and write them what they have and they will tell you that they have galapagoensis or viridicornis and when you ask for pics of them you 100% get a picture of a China tiger pede!

Regards
           Andi


----------



## edesign (Jul 29, 2006)

Blackrose said:
			
		

> There was a threat named "DEALERS" ...


I'm not adding anything useful to this thread as I'm beyond ignorant on the subject matter lol

however, i noticed this is the second time in this thread that you've typed "threat" instead of "thread"  I've never known Steven to post a "threat" to anyone 

back to regular scheduled posting


----------



## Blackrose (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi

@edesign

Sorry bout my faults in writing and my not so perfect english. Write usefull things and not such a arrogant bullsh..!

Regards
          Andi


----------



## Steven (Jul 30, 2006)

Chill out Andi, don't take it personal  
don't put up a threat-pose :razz:


ow yeah
i remember that tread with the dealers e-mails,...
has anyone got a deal out those allready ?


----------



## Blackrose (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Steven

I don`t think that anybody made a deal with those dealers!
I don`t think that anybody buys a gigantea for 4 dollars from an african dealer and pays 165 dollars shipping (this is what one dealer wrote me about the costs!).

Regards
           Andi


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 30, 2006)

Blackrose said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> @edesign
> 
> ...


He's just messing around...it's who he is and what he does. He didn't mean anything by it...hence the smilies


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you have a link to that post with the dealers? I'm actually having a great time realizing that there are really few dealers that want to ship to Canada and i'd love to expend my collection... 

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 30, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Do you have a link to that post with the dealers? I'm actually having a great time realizing that there are really few dealers that want to ship to Canada and i'd love to expend my collection...
> 
> phil.


the powers that be stripped the list out of the thread, you can PM Scorp_guy to see if he still has it though

but i have to warn you, odds are incredibly slim you will get anything from most of them and even slimmer ifyou do get something it is ID'ed to species correctly


----------



## edesign (Jul 30, 2006)

Blackrose said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> @edesign
> 
> ...


oddly enough, i had no idea you weren't from a native english speaking country...your english is not that bad, better than some I'd venture to say. Simmer down, I didn't mean anything by it...if i wanted to be arrogant believe me, you'd know it  Sorry I offered a correction to your "not so perfect english"...I didn't know it was offensive to correct someone


----------

